# Extra low crotch?



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2018)

So i'm going to be making an otter fullsuit. Otters have stumpy looking legs and long bodies, and I've seen suits with dropped crotches but I'm wondering if I can use extra newspaper etc. during the patterning process to get that true otter look? Or would it just come out looking weird?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 6, 2018)

Paper products of any kind are not used for fursuit construction. Ever. Not unless you like premature material breakdown, mold, mildew, etc. So if you do like this, then by all means, continue with newspaper. If not, read on below.


You would need to make something to hold shaped foam padding, either pockets in the suit or on your undersuit to give the desired shape. Make them removable so you can wash the parts of the suit without leaving a soggy mess that will mildew or mold. Go check out the info on matrices.net - one of the better sources for tutorials.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Paper products of any kind are not used for fursuit construction. Ever. Not unless you like premature material breakdown, mold, mildew, etc. So if you do like this, then by all means, continue with newspaper. If not, read on below.
> 
> 
> You would need to make something to hold shaped foam padding, either pockets in the suit or on your undersuit to give the desired shape. Make them removable so you can wash the parts of the suit without leaving a soggy mess that will mildew or mold. Go check out the info on matrices.net - one of the better sources for tutorials.



I meant using newspaper to fill in the crotch area during the patterning process, like here- 




(my bad, I've edited it now)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 6, 2018)

Actually, you might get by better by building the drop crotch padding first, that way you can get everything to fit right.


----------

